

Caffeine May Prevent Skin Cancer - timr
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/local/354233_coffeeskin08.html

======
dfranke
It's not like most of us here are at much risk to begin with.

~~~
Electro
If my Dell battery lasted more than 2 hours then I'd be at a higher risk. The
other problem is that I live in England, I've seen it rain with a clear sky
before. In a couple of years when I'm free from English weather, then I'll
start buying caffinated soap.

